
Show HN: FizzBuzz using neural networks in Rust - kobyszcze
https://github.com/maciejkula/fizzbuzz
======
anonfunction
Reminds me of FizzBuzz Enterprise Edition®

1\.
[https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpris...](https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpriseEdition)

